# Non-email based forms?



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi there,
Sorry to start two threads here in one day!

I have been using these email-based forms within my websites for what seams like forever, any they have some obvious drawbacks.

Can anyone tell me, is there some free (or very cheap) software or anything with no other advertising in it, which can create the script for a form which does not rely on the computer having an email program setup on it to submit the form?

Many thanks.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Speakersrock said:


> I have been using these email-based forms within my websites for what seams like forever, any they have some obvious drawbacks.
> 
> Can anyone tell me, is there some free (or very cheap) software or anything with no other advertising in it, which can create the script for a form which does not rely on the computer having an email program setup on it to submit the form?


I'm not sure I follow. Just about _any_ HTML form processing that is done will send an e-mail message to a recipient or two. It sounds like you're wanting a server-side form processing script that will send the form data to whomever, correct? I've been recommending a free on called FormMail by Tectite. You can search this form for older threads on FormMail to determine if it's right for you. 

Peace...


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello! Yes there is! are you using PHP/ASP? both have sendmail functions whereby after the form is submitted, all the form data is emailed to an address of your choice (which you configure) is that what you mean?


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Just about _any_ HTML form processing that is done will send an e-mail message to a recipient or two. It sounds like you're wanting a server-side form processing script that will send the form data to whomever, correct? I've been recommending a free on called FormMail by Tectite. You can search this form for older threads on FormMail to determine if it's right for you.
> 
> Yeah, that is kindof the thing, sorry If I have not explained it well guys.
> I will go checkout that link, thanks.
> Peace...





Homenet said:


> Hello! Yes there is! are you using PHP/ASP? both have sendmail functions whereby after the form is submitted, all the form data is emailed to an address of your choice (which you configure) is that what you mean?


Yup, again thats pretty much what I mean, At current, all my forms use an email address to actually send the form data to my email address, I wan't one that can send it without an email!, but to my email address. 
Does that make any more sense?

Many thanks.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Speakersrock said:


> I wan't one that can send it without an email!, but to my email address.
> Does that make any more sense?


Nope, but I understand what you mean.  You're looking for a server-side form processor and there are plenty of free ones available. Your website host might even provide one you can use. 

Peace....


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeh it makes sense, as tomdkat said there are free scripts that avaiable, there quite easy to setup. Are you coding any of your site in php or asp?


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> Nope, but I understand what you mean.  You're looking for a server-side form processor and there are plenty of free ones available. Your website host might even provide one you can use.
> 
> Peace....


Oh! sorry!....atleast you do know what I mean. - And yes, your right!
Could you please give me a few ideas of search terms I might use to find one please?

ermm..and good idea, but im my own website host lol  \/


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Homenet said:


> Yeh it makes sense, as tomdkat said there are free scripts that avaiable, there quite easy to setup. Are you coding any of your site in php or asp?


Oh sorry, I missed that bit from your first post here didn't I!

Im not too good with coding from the word go,and so much of my site is made with a good ol' drop and drag/ad-in code software. The site is currently saved in html, although the software does let me save in asp and php.

Does that help?

Thanks for the continued help.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Speakersrock said:


> Could you please give me a few ideas of search terms I might use to find one please?


Sure. Try a search on "free HTML form processor". You should also check out the FormMail script I mentioned above. 

Peace...


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

^ To add to tomdkat, here is a small tutorial on how to write one in asp 

http://www.asp-dev.com/main.asp?page=56


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> Sure. Try a search on "free HTML form processor". You should also check out the FormMail script I mentioned above.
> 
> Peace...


Thanks for that, It has returned some good results...better get meh head down now then I guess lol.



Homenet said:


> ^ To add to tomdkat, here is a small tutorial on how to write one in asp
> 
> http://www.asp-dev.com/main.asp?page=56


Again, thanks, I will go look at that, might be quicker than spending time going through a load of websites - But thats if i can make sense of it lol.

Thanks guys, I'll post back later with how its going!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

ermm,I have tried that tutorial you said about, and that sames to be very promising, besides when I click submit on my form, It gives an error!..(Line 17 column 27)....ermm...would anyone be happy to advise what The error may be if I post the script and error page!?


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I'm not sure I follow. Just about _any_ HTML form processing that is done will send an e-mail message to a recipient or two. It sounds like you're wanting a server-side form processing script that will send the form data to whomever, correct? I've been recommending a free on called FormMail by Tectite. You can search this form for older threads on FormMail to determine if it's right for you.
> 
> Peace...


I have just setup and downloaded this too, But that is not working either!
Does anyone I think I have a problems with PHP or somehthing? or is it just my scrpting!!?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Speakersrock said:


> I have just setup and downloaded this too, But that is not working either!
> Does anyone I think I have a problems with PHP or somehthing? or is it just my scrpting!!?


What's it doing? Post any errors you're getting here.

Peace...


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

-asuming were talking about FormMail
ermm nothing much!
I have fallen at first hurdle. The alert test doesn't send any message at all.

The example page opens, but then when I click submit, I get an error - page cannot be displayed.

Best maybe if you see for yourself?
The alert test;
http://heavens-end.co.uk/hosting/createaccount.php?testalert=1

Sample form;
http://heavens-end.co.uk/hosting/createaccount.php

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Could you post the error you were getting with the ASP one please?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Speakersrock said:


> -asuming were talking about FormMail
> ermm nothing much!
> I have fallen at first hurdle. The alert test doesn't send any message at all.
> 
> ...


When I clicked the links above, my browser tries to actually download the PHP file instead of the server running the script. You might have a server-side PHP issue at work. We'll see if you has an ASP server-side scripting issue at work as well, once you post your ASP error.

Peace...


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi again, thanks for the help again!

Here is the mail form one. I got confused while setting it up, so it may be a bit of scriptin I have not filled out. ..here you are anyway!

http://heavens-end.co.uk/hosting/mailform.asp


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Here is the ASP error that is returned:



> The page cannot be displayed
> There is a problem with the page you are trying to reach and it cannot be displayed.
> 
> Please try the following:
> ...


Do you have a PHP environment running on your server? If so, which version?

Peace...


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, But I wasn't too sure In setting it up. 
Its the latest version from the main php website.
I installed the IIS Module(?), wasn't hugely sure what to install when it asked me what I want to install for!, and so I guessed!

Does this sound right/ wrong.

Also, don;t forget, for the ASP one, I had to also install the Jmail thing! (here \/)

http://dimac.net/default3.asp?M=FreeDownloads/Menu.asp&P=FreeDownloads/FreeDownloadsstart.asp (W3 Jmail)

Thanks again!!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, the ASP one aprears to be working besides an error where I got stuck in the script.

http://heavens-end.co.uk/hosting/mailform.asp

can someone please test t see if it loads, or tirs to download. if it loads, when you subuit it, you should get an error page, containing the error on it. Could someone please expalin what should be implace of this line of error code (It will make more sense when you see it!)

Many thanks!


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Speakershock  hello, i tried your asp one, here is your problem:

Expected end of statement

/hosting/SendMail.asp, line 17

JMail.Sender = Senderemail JMail.Subject = Subject

That line above should be on 2 seperate lines as follows:

JMail.Sender = Senderemail
JMail.Subject = Subject

That will fix the error


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright!...Its fixed! 
....or atleast It send the mail!
...Only problem is, Im not recieving anything, however I am thinking this is bacause I have not yet specified a propper email address!! (becuase I can't find where it goes!)

Could you lease drop a last hint on this one!?


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry buddy I just realised that Jmail example i gave you probably isnt the best since you need an extra component on iis! heres one that will work better for you:

http://www.openhosting.co.uk/articles/serverside/5773/

If you need any help getting it working let me know!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, dw, I did relaise that however and downloaded and installed the componant when I downloaded the script.

Something obviousaly made you think of this, prehaps I did'nt install it properly?

Okay, I'll look at that one anyways! thanks!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh sorry lol, Im so dappy, I just relaised where you were coming from with that.
I guess I havn't got the jmail bit quite right, np, I'll go look at that other script, thanks!


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

hey, guess what!?
Another error Lol! 

http:///heavens-end.co.uk/hosting/form.asp

If yu can, could you please see what you make of that one!


----------



## Homenet (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey pal, that page isnt loading! looks like you've got your hosting page set as your default  if i do www.heavens-end.co.uk i get the directory listing for it, so it just looks like you havent set your default document as index.html


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, seam like i have gotten part of it working again lol!...although i don't think the form is working. As i said in other thread..i'll try a fresh first thing tomorrow!

G'night for now!


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

I get a 404 error when I attempt to check out your links... in fact, I get 404 error when I attempt _any_ of your links (including your sig). When you say you are your own host, do you mean that you are hosting from your own computer?

The easy wizard for configing is here:

http://www.tectite.com/wizards/fmconf.php

Keep in mind if you run this through your computer you have to have this installed in a spot that allows PHP scripts to run.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I also get the 404 errors except for the http://heavens-end.co.uk/ url. All other links on that page are 404, not found.
I assume you are using your own computer or server running IIS. 
You need to set up the IIS SMTP server before you can send any mail. 
Read this, it should help you set it up.
http://www.windowsitpro.com/Windows/Articles/ArticleID/23811/pg/1/1.html

You will most likey require your ISP SMTP settings to make it work, but it is tricky, most block port 25 relays so you need to modify the ports etc....Gets pretty complicated if your ISP does not allow relays or forwards.

Once you verify your settings I can write you a really easy ASP script you can customize.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

madd74 said:


> I get a 404 error when I attempt to check out your links... in fact, I get 404 error when I attempt _any_ of your links (including your sig). When you say you are your own host, do you mean that you are hosting from your own computer?
> 
> The easy wizard for configing is here:
> 
> ...





Sequal7 said:


> I also get the 404 errors except for the http://heavens-end.co.uk/ url. All other links on that page are 404, not found.
> I assume you are using your own computer or server running IIS.
> You need to set up the IIS SMTP server before you can send any mail.
> Read this, it should help you set it up.
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for your reponces.
It is hosted from my servers. - I have installed the PHP thing on them, However I got a bit confused while doing it! - I am running IIS, so I want the IIS Module (or something like that) when I set it up yes?

Ok, you might be getting the errors because I have been experiancing issues with IIS in the last couple of days. Homenet has been helping me sort it out in my HTTP headers thread on here!

I have nearly got it sorted. - I will try sort out the setting, and post another link so you guys can test for me if that ok?

Sequal7, thanks for that offer, I may need to take you up on it If i don;t have any luck with it once I have my IIS probs sorted.

Thanks for the links too guys, I will look at them now.
Thanks for the continued help.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, I have just had a go at setting it up (with no SMTP Server relay (like that article describes atm)
However whenever I start the service, IIS stops responding, and does not recover. Any clues!?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hmmm, sounds like a problem with the IIS server. You can view the log files in the event viewer (eventvwr.msc)
Regarding the IIS hanging, are you running any other services on port 80 (like did you install apache webserver) or did you just install php as a standalone product? It can be a conflict of the port causing the freeze.
What version of IIS are you running? (Windows 2k server would be 5, Windows 2k3 would be 6)
Do ASP scripts work without any other services (like php) running?


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> Hmmm, sounds like a problem with the IIS server. You can view the log files in the event viewer (eventvwr.msc)
> Regarding the IIS hanging, are you running any other services on port 80 (like did you install apache webserver) or did you just install php as a standalone product? It can be a conflict of the port causing the freeze.
> What version of IIS are you running? (Windows 2k server would be 5, Windows 2k3 would be 6)
> Do ASP scripts work without any other services (like php) running?


Ok, yeah, that would figure!

Ok, this is the error I am getting from it in event log;
The service could not bind instance 1. The data is the error code. For additional information specific to this messgae please visit the microsoft online suport site located at;
*Link that leads to page that cannot be found on MS's website*

In words the error is;
0000: 00002740

in bytes:
0000: 40 27 00 00

It is Wk2, so 5.0.

PHP is on there, but im not sure it is setup right;


Speakersrock said:


> I have installed the PHP thing on them, However I got a bit confused while doing it! - I am running IIS, so I want the IIS Module (or something like that) when I set it up yes?


ermm I don't think there is anything else on port 80 besides other IIS websites. But isn't port 25 the mail port?

Again, not sure about your ASP question there, I will try and see if i can find out.

Thanks.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Hello again
Yes, mail is port 25 (which incidentally also can not be shared or you will crash the server) but I was trying to figure out if you had also installed apache or another web server installed instead of registering the apache dll in the php.ini file.
Port 80 can not be shared by IIS without some finicky settings, and if you run apache it will crash IIS if not configured properly in some instances. Other applications like skype etc will also crash IIS.

That error seems to me that you have two services running on port 80 (like apache) or two programs running on port 25 (smtp service and mail application???)
Some guys use pre-built software like xampp and figure it will work with their existing IIS, but they dont so that is what I was trying to get out of you.

Best way to test that is to stop the IIS and all other applications (apache, SMTP service etc) in services.msc, read and install correctly the php files as below, and then just start *IIS* and see if your site is online. Once the site is online, try following the SMTP server setup again and see what happens. ALso, if you r using firewalls, be sure to add the ports and forwards to them so that data can move.
________________________________________________

Ok, as far as the php, here is how to correctly install it.
http://ca3.php.net/manual/en/install.windows.manual.php

Also;
If you are installing PHP 4, extract to C:\
If you are installing PHP 5, extract to C:\php

Now, I strongly recommend that you add php path to your OS Path instead of copying the files (like php.ini and dll's) required into the C:\Windows folder.
Follow this to add it to your path;
http://ca3.php.net/manual/en/faq.installation.php#faq.installation.addtopath

Last;
If you're using NTFS file system make sure that the user running the web server has read permissions to the php.ini file (e.g. make it readable by *Everyone*)
Wish I could help more, but the problem I find with IIS is sometimes you need to uninstall it and re-install it to get it to work and the more you play, the more screwed it gets.


----------



## NightRaven (Feb 24, 2008)

ok mate this one is for you  try coffecup email form 

no need programing and easy to use just choose the fprm and coffecup wizard will ask for the mail destination after this when you go online with the page on click the email will be sent with an online server with out advertisment or craps 

never sleap on night


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> Hello again
> Yes, mail is port 25 (which incidentally also can not be shared or you will crash the server) but I was trying to figure out if you had also installed apache or another web server installed instead of registering the apache dll in the php.ini file.
> Port 80 can not be shared by IIS without some finicky settings, and if you run apache it will crash IIS if not configured properly in some instances. Other applications like skype etc will also crash IIS.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Thanks for that, very useful!...I have't previousaly done as huge amount of work in IIS (as I assume you can guess!)

I have nearly fixed my errors with the whole server now lol, just waiting for DNS to authorise. Once that is done I will follow all your links to get it all set up as it should now, I will go try all that coffeecup, sounds more promising! (thanks for that Nightraven)

Oh, and I manged to sort the problem where the SMTP service would not start, While i was fixing the error I came accross an old mail server proggam which was still on there and that I had forgotten about!..Once I shutdown the pogram, suprise, spirise, SMTP in IIS worked!!..thanks! :d


----------

